# don't you just hate....



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

when your playing pickup ball. like in the gym at school or whatever. and people get mad at certain things you do. Like if a girl plays. and you throw it off her Foot or shoe cause she wont move and shes like playing blocking type defense. i got stuck and i wouldnt constantly throw it off her foot and they got mad saying i cant do that. 
i mean these people are stupid. if a girls going 2 play then play the right way. or like if you play agressive and stupid people get mad and they will like try 2 get u back. had 1 kid push me while i was in the air taking a shot.
you almost wanna kill those type of people.
or they get ma and like u go 2 take a charge or defend a shot and they stick there knee up and ram it into your stomach.
ppl who had bad attitudes when they play or never pass the ball.
or like if you play hard.. im the type that i dont wanna lose any game. and i cheer my guys on, and u kno i wanna win... and there like its just a game... not 2 me it never is...
dont u hate those ppl?


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Cool off, man! It IS just a game. If you play on the school team, or in a league game, THAT is when you should use your competitive edge to your advantage. You gotta know how and when to turn in on and turn it off. Anger managment, dude. And, c'mon, you gotta be smoother with the ladies... bouncing a ball off their foot's not really ...cool. If it's just a pickup game, then take it easy. Wanting to win is nice and all, but you're taking yourself too seriously if you act like that in pickup games. If you calm down, then other people won't give you the crap.


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

lol this lady played just as rough as everyone else. and i'll do as i please.
i hate losing no matter what...
i play for fun and 2 win...
my league games are fun 2...
but aint no 1 pushing me around...


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I will tell you what I hate.

I hate people who call fouls almost ever possesion.

I play at a center on weekends where I practise with my team. The coach likes to set up 1 on 1 games near the end. He will match up players and that's who you are stuck with the whole time. I play against (Jermiah) I hope you reads this lol. 

He calls a foul on almost every possesion. I mean Sometimes im a meter away from him and he will call foul. It pisses me off to the max. :upset:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I never take it easy on anyone. Basketball is more than a game it is a religion if you act like a jerk in the middle of a game you shold get off the court. I especially hate when people make fun of you for trying TOO HARD! Those people are usually just jealous of your skills. Anyway, If people get mad at you for guarding a girl who gives a heck keep doing it and shutting her down. Geuss what? You get the ball if you guard her well and steal it! Then you score! Your team will win if you keep doing that.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hahaha... Jeremiah.... :laugh:

Sorry

Anyway, yeah I agree with you. I hate people who call fouls on everything. i'm the type of guy who lets small fouls go, but I'm also honest, so if I actually hack a player, not just touch or anything, I call it on myself. But there are some people I play against who think it's the NBA. I swear, they call illegal screens, jump balls, we even used to have free throws! And this is pick up games... just play. You're not pros or anything, and you probably never will be. So just relax.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> You're not pros or anything, and you probably never will be. So just relax.


Oh, I will! :yes: 

Recently I was in a three on three tournys and called lots of fouls on myself, even if there wasn't one. I do this early in the game so I don't end up with a rough game later on. They will see that I call fouls and that they shold too. Usually if I get a clean block but while it is still in there hands I call it.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Hahaha... Jeremiah.... :laugh:
> 
> Sorry
> ...


I find that if you take the fouls and still finish the play that just the look you can give the defender is so much more satisfying than calling a foul.

It more or less says "I took what you gave me and I still scored". It's demoralising for them. If you can do that, you've beaten them mentally. I love the mind games


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

I hate when you are playing against older guys and they foul the crap out of ya. I am like 5'8 and 14 so it happens a lot.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I hate when you get hacked by someone but don't call it and then later on you foul them not nearly as much as they fouled you before but they still call something. That makes me like this guy :upset:


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KABI *
> I hate when you get hacked by someone but don't call it and then later on you foul them not nearly as much as they fouled you before but they still call something. That makes me like this guy :upset:


YA YA good one I get that all the time. I get cloths-lined and dont call anything I figure whatever lets just play. I touch the ball when he has it and it's a foul


----------



## Tha_Blur (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CoolHandLuke *
> Cool off, man! It IS just a game. If you play on the school team, or in a league game, THAT is when you should use your competitive edge to your advantage. You gotta know how and when to turn in on and turn it off. Anger managment, dude. And, c'mon, you gotta be smoother with the ladies... bouncing a ball off their foot's not really ...cool. If it's just a pickup game, then take it easy. Wanting to win is nice and all, but you're taking yourself too seriously if you act like that in pickup games. If you calm down, then other people won't give you the crap.


Some chick thought she was better than me, oh boy did i have fun there, i let her start winning, she was up like 5-0 we were playing 1-1 to 11, and then i got the ball put it on here head, she looked up, i went up behind her tapped her shoulder, she looked around then i went to the basket.. 5-1, the next i shot a 3, 5-3, the next one, i spun, putting the ball through my legs at the same time, rolled on the ground. got up and shot 5-4, i wear a knee pad so i can slide on the floor, which came in handy, i started dribbling, slide through her legs, layup. 5-5, next one she passes me the ball the bounce it off her head take it spin, layup...
5-6 Take it through her legs... layup, 5-7 behind the back, through her legs layup, 5-8, behind the back through the legs, spin around while putting the ball behind her head, then behind my back, layup 5-9, now i wanted to have more fun, so, i threw the ball straight up, pulled her shirt over her head and took the ball and shot a three. I WIN!!!! 11-5 :laugh:


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

lool, who here has ever, talked so much smack, then was like game 2 11 they had 10 u got like 8. and they was really on a roll. Who has ever pulled a cheap foul 2 get possesion? lol Like jump in front of them and flop or something and be like offensive foul! you leaned with the elbow! lmao... i love doing that!
it slows down there momentum pplus gives me a shot 2 win


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

TMAC that is cheap  I hate when you are playing and your teammates just start shooting threes frome everywhere. They try to shoot from Half and stuff. That makes me angry.


----------



## Brak (Jun 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T1Mac *
> when your playing pickup ball. like in the gym at school or whatever. and people get mad at certain things you do. Like if a girl plays. and you throw it off her Foot or shoe cause she wont move and shes like playing blocking type defense. i got stuck and i wouldnt constantly throw it off her foot and they got mad saying i cant do that.
> i mean these people are stupid. if a girls going 2 play then play the right way. or like if you play agressive and stupid people get mad and they will like try 2 get u back. had 1 kid push me while i was in the air taking a shot.
> you almost wanna kill those type of people.
> ...


I play basketball for my high school, and when i play pick up games i wanna win so i play hard, but i hate the stupid pot heads (sorry if i offend anyone)at my school who think there good and try to act bad *** in my gym class. Then if i get to aggressive going for a board they shove you and try to start fights. I hate that crap. I mean i dont try to be agressive, most basketball coaches at the high school level get you trained to be agressive so you just sort of get into a habit of it.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: don't you just hate....*



> Originally posted by *Brak *
> 
> 
> I play basketball for my high school, and when i play pick up games i wanna win so i play hard, but i hate the stupid pot heads (sorry if i offend anyone)at my school who think there good and try to act bad *** in my gym class. Then if i get to aggressive going for a board they shove you and try to start fights. I hate that crap. I mean i dont try to be agressive, most basketball coaches at the high school level get you trained to be agressive so you just sort of get into a habit of it.


Dude, you are SO RIGHT! There are a bunch of stoners that try to foul you hard and don't think of what the consequences would be. They have nothing to lose so they do it. I HATE THAT. AAAAHHHHH Why did you have to bring that up. 


:upset:
This is me now


I was like this

:devil:
you are this

:laugh:
J/K

Not all of them are potheads though. There is one kid who doesn't really have too much friends but comes and balls with us at lunch and he like tries to trip you, you can't kick his *** because he is a little grade nine with glasses. It seems like he is autistic, by what he does because he has no idea what it is doing to others. He is not autistic though, just incase you guys htink I am a psycho hating on mentally challenged people


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T1Mac *
> when your playing pickup ball. like in the gym at school or whatever. and people get mad at certain things you do. Like if a girl plays. and you throw it off her Foot or shoe cause she wont move and shes like playing blocking type defense. i got stuck and i wouldnt constantly throw it off her foot and they got mad saying i cant do that.
> i mean these people are stupid. if a girls going 2 play then play the right way. or like if you play agressive and stupid people get mad and they will like try 2 get u back. had 1 kid push me while i was in the air taking a shot.
> you almost wanna kill those type of people.
> ...


Im that person :devil:


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

u hit it on the head brak...
Yeah and about the kids with like no friends and all... i let them play. and i hate the freaking bad @$$es at my school who always play on the middle court. we play half courts and they play on the middle court wich is where our hs team would play. they do the and1 and take it 2 seriously. And its like dont drop a pass or ull never get the ball again. thats how it is, they all think there michael jordan and ai.
and if those guys club u.... man when they do it, hug them, just wrap them up and watch them flop hard 2 the floor.
i dont care how big u r, aint no 1 pushing me around.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T1Mac *
> u hit it on the head brak...
> Yeah and about the kids with like no friends and all... i let them play. and i hate the freaking bad @$$es at my school who always play on the middle court. we play half courts and they play on the middle court wich is where our hs team would play. they do the and1 Sh!t and take it 2 seriously. And its like dont drop a pass or ull never get the ball again. thats how it is, they all think there michael jordan and ai.
> and if those guys club u.... man when they do it, hug them, just wrap them up and watch them flop hard 2 the floor.
> i dont care how big u r, aint no 1 pushing me around.


Sorry man, I wish we could hear from you again, we miss you.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Your supposed play around with the girls rather flirt around*

Actually it depends if it is the jock girl or the hot cheerleader.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Is that all he said?*

I have no problems with the Mods. But that is a little ticky tack if that is all he said. But you guys are cool it is better than nbadraft.net sorry CHL


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

I hate the people who are taking shots before the game starts and they think they are so good and all that, and they're like trash talkin you so bad, til the point where you wanna explode and kick them in the head, then you play them, make em look foolish and laugh in their faces, which leads to....them playing extremely hard defense, looking for a tremendous block, then pushing you around, getting mad about everything


----------

